# My Story



## realmccoy (Apr 7, 2007)

If it seems like I've been on here 24/7, I must admit it's true. I walked out of my job and I am so relieved.

I've been in the restaurant business half of my life, it is my passion. I have worked every position and have made a very healthy living serving in high end restaurants. About six months ago, I was offered my dream job assisting the GM in a landmark restaurant. I felt like I had finally arrived! I grew into the job, created the drink menu with my own recipes, increased business my staff loved me and I loved them. They told me everything, including that a fellow manager was caught soliciting minors and looking at them on the company computer. The GM knew about it and warned all of us that "managers were not to be looking at porno on the company computer". At the time I thought it was funny because my boss said the word "porno". About three months later a supervisor confided in me that he found very graphic messages when he went to log into his email. A few days later, I sat down at the computer to look up a recipe and discovered that my collegue did not close out his messages, so when I clicked the mouse I saw very graphic pictures with messages portraying man boy love roleplaying. The next day, I made a vow that I would report it to the GM. It was very uncomfortable talking about what I saw, my GM reassured me that they would investigate. The problem didn't go away, it got worse. I started printing out the pictures. I couldn't look this guy in the face. I still had to work with him. He became hostile with me. It really hit the fan when I went to google a recipe and preteen sex pics popped up in the search history bar. At this point I felt that I had an obligation to report it, I took pictures of the computer and told the GM. He told me that I shouldn't report it because it was caused by a worm from the old owners over a year ago. During this time, the supervisor and I were cornered by the owner and told that it didn't happen and that we needed to apologize to the creep for accusing him of being a pedophile. We were treated like liars, we couldn't believe it. This was after I showed the HR and the GM the freaky messages I printed out and the manager was still allowed to work there. A few weeks later, I recieved a letter from human resources saying that they wanted the emails I printed out and threatened disciplinary actions if I was breached their confidentiality agreement. Reading that and having to deal with the creep on a daily basis, I walked out. The other supervisor walked out a week later. For some reason corporate was protecting him. When I filed for unemployment, I told the investigator my reasons for quitting, he asked me to fax him the documents. I warned him that they were graphic. The next day I got a phone call from the police and they are going to seize the harddrive. I have since reported him to the center for exploited children, filed a sexual harassment complaint with the state. The director of operations called me two weeks after I walked out, left a message saying that they "investigated" and decided to let him go and offered me my job back. He then wrote two letters saying the same thing. One of my employees called me and told me not to take the offer because the owner told him they were just trying to avoid a lawsuit. Too little too late.

Needless to say, I'm taking a break for now.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 7, 2007)

wow, that is crazy


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 7, 2007)

omg that's terrible. I think you did the right thing but it's such a shame that you got so close to your staff and so on and so forth and now you have to build up that kind of rapport again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What a JERK. For some reason, despite knowing all the facts, it seems that many companies refuse to do things about situations like this, and I'm not entirely sure why. I still don't get it.

Anyway. You should feel good knowing you did the right thing AND the guy got caught. Good work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 7, 2007)

It's crazy how Corporations preach "integrity" and cover up "incidents." What happened to you is very common. Stay strong and continue to stand your ground.


----------



## luxotika (Apr 7, 2007)

I think that you did the right thing. I am also glad that you didn't take the job after they offered it back to you. Sorry this happened to you. Keep your head up and I am sure you will have other fantastic opportunities that will come your way. Best of luck to you.


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 7, 2007)

wow that's quite an experience. I'm sorry you ended up having to walk out. By like everyone said you definitely did the right thing. I don't understand why they were trying to cover up for a pervert. With your experience I'm sure you'll be on to bigger and better things in no time.


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 7, 2007)

I am sorry that happened to you! You did do the right thing reporting it....


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 7, 2007)

I applaud you for being brave and doing that but im also really sad that you had to deal with that. Reading that was terrible and i hope you enjoy your break.


----------



## H1baby (Apr 7, 2007)

OMG that is awful. I hope somebody does something to him. He needs to be arrested and evaulated. Imagine how many other people like him are out there working in public places starring at our CHILDREN. That makes me sick...............


----------



## realmccoy (Apr 7, 2007)

There's alot more to the story because we'll call him "the Creep" was a sociopath. It really felt good to report it because I had been struggling with knowing he was a preditor and being forced silent. Not anymore, the universe has pulled around my cause.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm glad you stood your ground. I hope he gets some help instead of just losing his job though.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 7, 2007)

Mainy.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 7, 2007)

That is quite the story. I'm proud of you for reporting the porn to the correct authorities. I bet a lot of people would just walk away and not report.

Have you had any offers from other establishments or are you considering going back, now that the pervert is gone?


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow. One of my high school teachers had kiddie porn on his home computer and he is in jail, will be for many years. Obvioulsy illegal porn is never acceptable, but to have it at work like the guy you worked with? How stupid is that. Regular porn is fine, but AT HOME. I had an office job several years ago, for 2 years before I hit burnout, and 2 people got fired for emailng each other dirty stuff. They also were getting it on at the workplace.


----------



## realmccoy (Apr 7, 2007)

My husband and I never got to enjoy being newlywedds, we got married in August and I landed the job in Spetember. They had me working 60 hours a week with graveyard shifts, (this was a 24 hour fine dining restaurant)it has taken a toll on my mind, body and spirit so now I'm going to rest. My husband is really happy to finally be able to see me and we have enough saved up to be able to look for the perfect job. At this point I think I'm going to go back into serving, which I hate to say it, was a better income than management. I have decided that I want to work somewhere for six months to a year before I get back into it.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 7, 2007)

You are a gutsy lady. I am sooo proud of you. There are a lot of sick people out there and they don't realize the serious damage they do. If there were more people like you to stand up for whats right--we would be in a better world. Cuddos to you!!!!


----------



## Shelley (Apr 7, 2007)

I think you did the right thing by reporting this.That would be difficult working at the restaurant and knowing this guy is a creep, looks at child porn. I can't believe management would want to cover up something as serious as this. I hope he goes to jail.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 7, 2007)

This is just an idea that hit me:

If he were looking at porn at home, on his computer, and the police could arrest him, he would have no defence.

But because he chose to look at porn at work, where others also have access to the computer, he couldn't so easily be found guilty.

These perverts are pretty sly.


----------



## realmccoy (Apr 8, 2007)

Well yes and no. The ISP and harddrive records the times the sites were visited, even though it is a shared computer, the shifts are only maintained by one roaming manager who has access to it. So process of elimination and taking into account that we have documented the times and dates, they could and were easily cross referenced and corresponded to the dates and times he worked. Not to mention, I have printed the messages soliciting the exploitation of minors with his name on it, from his email.

One of the curious things that happened the day I walked out, the HR girls were in the office with the IT guy and they had disconnected the harddrive. Upon speaking to the officer about it, he told me that corporate had better not have messed with the harddrive and the fact that they didn't report it upon the first complaint implicates them for obstruction of justice.

Thanks to all for the support.

This guy thought he was untouchable, he even went as far as to send me threatening emails and text messages after I left. The other supervisor recieved a threatening letter from him, when he reported it to HR they told him, "he didn't mean it." During this time, he also wrote love letters to a supbordinate and she complained because he was stalking her, leaving letters on her car, they defended him again.

I decided after months of moral agony that if I could prevent one person from being harmed that it was worth it.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow! That's insame! I can't believe they were trying to protect him like that! I wouldn't give up your dream though, as I'm sure you'll get the same great position without the BS elsewhere!


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 8, 2007)

I think you are very brave to do what you did. I applaud you and hope it works out for the best. Best of luck!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Apr 9, 2007)

You definitely did the right thing! Most people wouldn't be so brave, but I commend you on having the courage to say something so this fella could finally get the swift kick in the arse that he deserves!

It's also great that you kept documentation and printed out whatever it was he did, so that way you were able to back up everything that was said.

I'm really sorry that bullshit like costed you your job. Covering up for this a-hole was completely despicable, and I hope that the company that you used to work for gets a great, big, fat lawsuit because they deserve it.

You deserve to work somewhere where B.S. is not the golden rule.

Keep your head up! *smiles and bear hugz*


----------

